# Need sound for Monster in box prop



## Smelly-Skelly (Sep 29, 2006)

I am having a terrible time finding a sound bite for my monster in the box prop. I have been trying to find something like the raptor attach scream from Jurassic Park.

Anyone have any ideas or links or an idea for something similar? Thanks.


----------



## halloweenguy (Dec 27, 2006)

I have that one...send me your email


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I have one you could try too. shoot me an email if you want.


----------



## Smelly-Skelly (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks, emails sent. I really appreciate the help.


----------



## Head Spook (Jul 19, 2007)

Could I get these also?

[email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## halloweenguy (Dec 27, 2006)

on its way


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

can I get that file also? [email protected] thanks!


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

One more to go,with a side of frys....... 
may i also get a copy, [email protected],Thanx


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

sent, sent, and sent.


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

Perfect,Thanx


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

I may as well join the crowns and make a request myself!  My email is [email protected]. Thanks!


----------

